# My rides--18yr old college student on a budget



## takawulf (Jan 22, 2005)

This is how I roll, for now.

The Explorer cost me only 700, and its been good to me, I have not been able to break anything thus far... and I tow cars all the time with it.








These are two out of three Pulsars I own, (two 87s and one 88, two 5spd and thie red one pictured is auto with 94k mi)
















They need a little tlc, but Ill be sure to post pictures as the work on them progresses.








^ for sale.. parting out.. whatever. 609 276 3915.
and finally, my love,


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

JESUS!! What the hell kinda budget are YOU set up on!!  6 cars!! Love the last one!


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

seriously , im 18 and in college but all i have is 1 car my self. last one is nice tho. 
do u have tags and insurance for all? well my insurance under my name and its $870 every 6 mo's


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Dang if one should break down in the morning surely you would have a backup.. It's not nice to leave a Z out exposed to the elements though. Shame on you. 



EDIT : But I do notice why the hell are all your cars parked in different places? Why not just park them all together? You must have some serious parking spots.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

NIce and clean Subby. So what are your plans for the nx's?


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

Can anything really be done with those nx's. My dad had it as a beater a couple years ago...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

lol nice collection for an 18 year old on a budget!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Oh you _poor_ kid.


----------



## takawulf (Jan 22, 2005)

well, I saved my money for a logn time and my first car was a suzuki sidekick. After that thing gre tired, I had enough saved for my friends explorer. I purchased that. None of the Nissans are tagged. I have an AZ plate for that if I do want to take them out for a spin. I go to college in Manhattan, and I visit my bf frequently in south jersey. I put up flyers in his area that I remove junk cars for free and such, and pay cash for same, and people actually call. I got the three NXs on ebay, the tan one for 150, and two red ones for 100. The tan one is being fixed. My parents are divorced so it works out. I keep two cars at each of their houses, one at my bfs (the z) and the Explorer up here with me. The Z is only outside because I got it from some kids who were just beating the shit out of it. I towed it away on my trailer. Notice they ran over the front with a truck. It doesnt run and the steering column is locked (key broke off in ignition) so thats where it stays. I wish I could make it run, but it doesnt look worth it, so I'll probably sell it whole or part out, and the Pulsars will eventually be sold too (like everything else) because I want another Subaru. Im co owner on the black car, my bf tagged it and its under his insurance, but I drive it whenever Im down south. This isnt your mommys spoiled child. I moved out of my house at age 17, and found a way to make money with cars and ebay, and Ive bought everything myself. Its nice to know that my own work can pay off and not rely on other people.

EDIT: As for the Suby, thats a pic from the day it was bought like in September (i put the wheels back on the right way.. lol) The Suby is getting some new lights, rims, pearl black paint, a factory spoiler, and some airbrushes ghost tiger stripes maybe,) (im not funding that project) 

The NXs are just being reconstructed. The one is gonna be my little bros car (easy $50 xmas present..haha) The tan one and the red one are having minor repairs made (tan one rad support needs to be pulled and new headlight installed) (red one needs a fuel pump put on along with two fenders and a right door) I have the parts, but like I said, at college, not too much time for that this month at least.

The Explorer is loaded with MB Quart 6x8s and a JVC headunit. I have a q logic, q forms box and an MB Quart Sub for it, but havent installed yet. (14 inches of snow makes things difficult too)

I am always buying and selling cars. Its easy money for me, most of the time, and i really enjoy it.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Good for you takawulf!! :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ide take that explorer anyday for that price!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

love the SVX
always been one of my favorite cars


----------



## generation3 (Jan 16, 2005)

I never knew a girl who would do all that or even own 6 cars.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

want to see what happens when an explorer meets the backend of a School Bus?


----------



## takawulf (Jan 22, 2005)

generation3 said:


> I never knew a girl who would do all that or even own 6 cars.


I dont know any girls like that either   heh.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

takawulf said:


> I dont know any girls like that either   heh.


your a bad ass dude :thumbup: nice collection too! im looking into a 4x4 *grumble* damn snow


----------



## takawulf (Jan 22, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> your a bad ass dude :thumbup: nice collection too! im looking into a 4x4 *grumble* damn snow


Sometimes I wonder why I still own that damn truck. But its really the only thing available to me to tow my cars around. 

Future Rides:

-2003 Landrover Freelander SE3 (removable top)
-1992 Subaru SVX in pearlescent white

I was looking at selling the exploder and going with a 1998-2000 Oldsmobile Bravada, bc it has all the options and all, but thats just more of a reliability compromise than the Ford.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

im looking into either a small SUV (pathfinder) or a 4x4 hardbody truck. something i can put 35in. tires on and roll around in in the summer with no doors lol. it fits my personality better......i a laid back beach type dude. i wear my sandles till its so cold my toes turn blue. but yea keep us up dated on the collection.


----------



## takawulf (Jan 22, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> im looking into either a small SUV (pathfinder) or a 4x4 hardbody truck. something i can put 35in. tires on and roll around in in the summer with no doors lol. it fits my personality better......i a laid back beach type dude. i wear my sandles till its so cold my toes turn blue. but yea keep us up dated on the collection.


 

Thats what I miss about my Suzuki Sidekick (first car) It was the black with the black soft top and grey cloth interior. Had loaded it up with kenwood speakers, pioneer 200w headunit, an amp and some sony 12' subs that pounded (was good enough at the time, now all i use is MB Quart speakers in the Explorer.) .. used to take that everywhere.. beach, camping, mudding, vacations.. drove it from NJ to FL with no power steering, air conditioning and it didnt make a difference


----------



## takawulf (Jan 22, 2005)

*fixing up the tan nx a bit, and my 88 parts nx*

Two NXs.
Both are for sale, thats only frost on the paint on the tan one.
I have a spare complete new head for the e16i, a new dash, and more to include or sell separately also. the tan has new gaskets, rod bearings, etc installed by the previous owner. runs exc. 
The red one needs a few things and doesnt run atm. both clean titles.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

takawulf said:


> Sometimes I wonder why I still own that damn truck. But its really the only thing available to me to tow my cars around.
> 
> Future Rides:
> 
> ...


My wife has an SE3 and it is a pretty fun truck. Pretty damn capable off roader for what it is... We have to get her the optional cloth top for it so we are not stuck removing the hard top in the summertime.


----------



## takawulf (Jan 22, 2005)

For sale threads should be posted in the classified section...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

For sale items are to be listed in the classifieds not in members rides...


----------



## takawulf (Jan 22, 2005)

wes said:


> For sale items are to be listed in the classifieds not in members rides...


theyre my rides tho. everything is always for sale for the right price.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

takawulf said:


> theyre my rides tho. everything is always for sale for the right price.


That's great, but if you want to sell something please use the proper section.


----------



## takawulf (Jan 22, 2005)

wes said:


> That's great, but if you want to sell something please use the proper section.


whatever... 

go play thread troll somewhere else.

or close my thread or whatever. i dont care. im done with nissans anyway after they sell.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

OK man, I was trying to be cool but I guess rules don't apply to you and you feel you can do whatever you want... 

Good luck somewhere else...


----------

